
Researchers Develop Technique for Reducing Deep-Learning Model Sizes for IoT - zeristor
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/07/sparse-deep-learning-iot/
======
zeristor
This is the mentioned arxiv paper:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.12107](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.12107)

